# [portable] comment bien le choisir ?

## Gijomo

Bonjour,

Je souhaite m'acheter un portable, que faut-il vérifier pour être sûr qu'il marche sous Linux (et surtout sous Gentoo). Je pensais m'acheter un Fujitsu Amilo M1424-72503, mais je n'ai rien trouvé pour ce modèle sur les sites  http://tuxmobil.org/ et http://www.linux-laptop.net/. Par contre il y a des modèles assez semblables qui sont supportés, est-ce suffisant ?

Voici la config (du moins les données que j'ai en ma possession) :

processeur : centrino mp725 1.6Ghz

mémoire : 512 Mo

carte graphique : ATI radeon 9700SE (128 Mo)

écran : 15.4 wxga

DD : 60 Go

Graveur DVD+/- RW double couche

Lecteur de cartes 4 en 1

WiFi 802.11g

FireWire IEEE 1394

Merci d'avance,

Gijomo.

----------

## Polo

mon portable correspond exactement a la config que tu souhaite, sauf pour le graveur dvd, qui n'est "que" simple couche....

en fait c'est un ordi assemblé par compal (le modèle CL56), mais vendu en france par XBook.

Je l'ai acheté via l'opération "1/jour" (c'est un des partenaires de l'opération, mais tu peux le payer cash si tu veux, c'est pas un problème), mais surtout, ce qui m'a poussé a l'acheter, c'est l'absence de windows. il était fourni avec (feu) mandrake 10.1 ...

voila, c'est le modèle XB7, dans la gamme "etna" (qui était a 1.6GHz, et la version 2 est a 1.7GHz...)

voir ce modèle ici (je l'ai acheté a 1300, je viens de voir qu'il a augmenté  :Confused:  )

----------

## LostControl

 *Gijomo wrote:*   

> carte graphique : ATI radeon 9700SE (128 Mo)

 

Pas bien  :Sad:  Si tu as la possibilité de prendre nVidia, n'hésite pas !!! Les drivers sont bien meilleurs. La seule solution si tu veux une accélération 3D avec cette carte c'est les drivers proprio. Et avec ces drivers, pas de software suspend par exemple, ce qui est dommage pour un laptop. Par contre, il est possible d'avoir le software suspend fonctionnel avec les drivers proprio de nVidia.

Sinon, j'ai un HP nx7000 (P-M 1.5GHz, 512Mo, 40Go, lecteur DVD/graveur CD, ATI Radeon 9000  :Crying or Very sad: , WiFi 802.11b, Firewire, USB2, ...) qui marche nickel sous Linux. Et en plus il a un super look  :Cool: 

A+

----------

## dapsaille

Bah ca vas en etonner plus d'un mais je recommande TARGA vendu chez .... lidl nan ne pouffes pas toi la bas derriere ton ecran ... un sav magnifique et du matos rapport qualite prix imbattable 

(tout toshiba ou samsung ram corsair ou crucial enfin bref de la tuerie)

 pour ceux que ca interesse y'as un topic sur hardware.fr ici meme ou j'ai aprticipe (yoplait21)

http://forum.hardware.fr/forum2.php?config=hardwarefr.inc&post=6650&cat=15&cache=&sondage=0&owntopic=0&p=1&trash=0&subcat=0&trash_post=0

un ami en as achete un il est ravi et le beaufrere c'est son cadeau (il l'as dans 2 jours mais un modele plus recent et 100 euros de moins)

 Je t'assure que le sav est edifiant ...  :Cool: 

----------

## geforce

EDIT: REMOVE ME> Je sais pas lire anglais ca l'air. ..

----------

## Enlight

De quoi???

----------

## hiboo

 *Polo wrote:*   

> mon portable correspond exactement a la config que tu souhaite, sauf pour le graveur dvd, qui n'est "que" simple couche....
> 
> en fait c'est un ordi assemblé par compal (le modèle CL56), mais vendu en france par XBook.
> 
> Je l'ai acheté via l'opération "1/jour" (c'est un des partenaires de l'opération, mais tu peux le payer cash si tu veux, c'est pas un problème), mais surtout, ce qui m'a poussé a l'acheter, c'est l'absence de windows. il était fourni avec (feu) mandrake 10.1 ...
> ...

 Ca fait un moment que je me laisserai bien tenter.

Tout marche correctement avec gentoo ? Tu l'as acheté via le site ? Le SAV, ca se passe comment ?

----------

## Polo

oui, je l'ai acheté sur le site.

en ce qui concerne le SAV, t'as un numéro de tel, et si t'as un problème, faut renvoyer le portable a l'atelier (pres de montpellier il me semble...)

Mon frère a strictement le meme ordi, sauf qu'il est sous win, et depuis qu'il l'a (6 mois), ses ports usb se sont "cassés" 2 fois, et sa carte son une fois (alors que moi, rien du tout, et je l'ai depuis 5 mois).... je sais pas si c'est a cause du matos, de l'os, ou du frère  :Razz:   :Razz: 

enfin, bref, c'est garantie 1 an, faut juste payer l'envoi du portable, et tout ce qu'ils font la bas, c'est dans la garantie, le renvoi du portable chez toi aussi....

c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus pratique, mais je n'en ai pas eu besoin, alors pour l'instant, j'en suis très content  :Wink: 

edit : je viens de voir que le prix n'est pas le meme via l'offre étudiante que via "l'offre grand public"... et pareil pour la frequ du processeur...

il est plus rapide et moins cher via l'offre étudiante... avis aux amateursLast edited by Polo on Sun Apr 24, 2005 9:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sireyessire

moi j'ai plutôt eu de la hance jsqu'à présent avec les laptops, ils marchent tous correctement (enfin pour ce que je leur demande).

dell, ony, ça c'est bien passé.

mais nvidia c'est tellement plus agréable. Le centrino et les cartes wifi, comme dans du beurre (ndiswrapper ou ipw2200) bref ça se passe pas trop mal.

Ce que tu devrais regarder c'est les références des composants pour voir si des incompatibilités majeures ont été repérés: avec les cartes vidéos, les lecteurs optiques (certains acceptent pas apparement le DMA, ce qui est plutôt chiant)...

----------

## Polo

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> mais nvidia c'est tellement plus agréable.

 

je suis complètement d'accord avec toi.... pour avoir eu une nvidia sur l'ordi d'avant mon portable, je peux dire que ca manque un peu....

mais je me suis résigné, voulant le software suspend, j'ai jarté les drivers proprio, en attendant, qu'ils marchent avec ca, si un jour ils marcheront....

et pour les jeux, ben je joue pas beaucoup, et j'avais mis une partoche win pour hl², alors je me suis réservé windows pour les jeux....

----------

## bobbix

Mes critères sont bien différents des votres il me semble. En effet, la carte graphique m'importe peu (j'ai pas lancé un jeu sur PC depuis deux ans). J'avais acheté un gericom, je dois dire que je ne le ferais plus. La garantie est vraiment bien, mais le matériel en lui même souffre de défauts de conception.

Je viens de changer pour un ASUS A3N16. Mes critères étaient les suivants:pas d'écran large, silencieux, autonomie. Il est à base de centrino 1.6. J'ai une autonomie de 5 heures en bureautique et avec wifi. En powersave, impossible d'entendre le ventillo (c'est bien simple, si l'écran se met en veille, on pourrait croire qu'il est éteint). La ventillation se fait sur le côté. Seuls deux périphériques ne sont pas supportés: la webcam intégrée et le lecteur 7en1. Il semblerait que les drivers pour la webcam soient en projet.

Bref, j'en suis vraiment très content.

Bobbix

----------

## anigel

Les choses se sont bien améliorées ces derniers temps, surtout depuis que le Centrino et les puces graphiques "de marque" se démocratisent.

Pour le CPU, pas d'hésitation : vaccination ! Si tu es pressé d'acheter, prends un Centrino. L'autonomie et la puissance de ces plates-formes sont proprement à couper le souffle. Si tu es moins pressé, alors attends l'arrivée d'AMD sur le marché du CPU basse consommation (le Turion, prévu dans les 2 mois qui viennent). Ce sera probablement moins cher, et... si les rumeurs se confirment, ça sera même en 64 bits !

Ensuite, côté carte vidéo, il faut bien savoir ce que l'on recherche. Les ATI ont des pilotes moins bons, c'est clair. Très clair, même, pour les malheureux qui ont "acheté" cedega en espérant jouer à WoW avec... Les NVidia au contraire, on un support impeccable. Mais, attention ! Les ATI sont conçues pour consommer moins. Et ça se sent, grave ! En lecture de DVD, ça fait, en gros, une différence d'1H d'autonomie. Pas négligeable... Dans le cadre d'une utilisation réellement nomade, je penche plutôt pour ATI. Si tu cherches plus un "transportable" qu'un portable, alors NVidia c'est bien mieux.

Le seul élément qui puisse réellement poser souci, ce serait le modem (qui sera probablement un winmodem). Mais là encore des solutions existent (cartes modem PCMCIA dédiées... j'en ai une à vendre, d'ailleurs ^^).

Sinon, pour parler plus précisemment, j'ai une très très bonne expérience avec le matériel asus, et compaq (HP maintenant). Et j'ai aussi... quelques mauvaises expériences avec DELL. Sachant que mon parc de portables compte une bonne centaine de PC, et que je ne dénigre pas DELL sur 1 seul cas foireux... Mais bien sur l'ensemble.

----------

## Polo

je viens de lire un article qui me fait presque froid dans le dos......

attention si vous achetez un portable (voire meme un ordinateur en général...), lisez ceci avant de vous précipiter...

----------

## tiny3

mouais, là ils commencent vraiment à faire n'importe quoi ... remarque vu l'avance que prend linux, il ne leur reste plus grand chose d'autre à faire.

----------

## zeuss1414

Moi j'ai un ibook il est super comme portable, petit, autonome bref ca rox mais pour le moment je suis encore sous OSX  :Smile: 

Il est pas mal du tout, j'hesite a installer une gentoo car je pense qu'elle en pourra m'apporter les avantage de OSX (perte d'autonomie, suspend to ram .. ) 

Mais en tout cas il me permet de faire tout ce dont j'ai besoin pour me etude d'info  :Laughing: 

Bref IBOOK POWAA

----------

## tetienne

Moi j'ai un thinkpad T42 acheté avec les offres étudiantes (et une ou deux ristournes supplémentaires  :Wink:  ). Avec les offres éducation, je trouve que c'est plus intéressant que les autres vu la qualité de finition des IBM (et depuis le noyal 2.6.11 y'a les fonctions du thinkpad  :Very Happy:  ). Il faut tenir compte aussi de la garantie thinkpad express sur site pendant trois ans. Enfin évidemment ça dépend du budget, ça reste un poil plus cher que les autres, mais je trouve que ça en vaut le coup. Par contre la protection active du disque dur n'est pas encore codée je crois (je me suis pas renseigné récemment). IBM avait refusé de filer les données techniques à des codeurs bénévoles, mais ils comptaient le faire eux-mêmes car il était prévu une version du T42 prééquipée Linux.

Sinon, comme Anigel le souligne, si tu peux attendre, attends la sortie du turion ! Il est plus performant que le centrino et consomme moins... Et c'est un 64 bits. Intel et son centrino vont prendre une claque, et les prix desportables aussi. Je regrette de n'avoir pu attendre jusque là, j'avais besoin à tout prix d'un portable il y a 6 mois. Sinon y'a aussi www.keynux.com pour avoir des laptop préinstallés Linux ou sans OS.

Concernant le Fujitsu, j'émets des réserves, j'en ai vu certains où tu pouvais pas poser la main en bas à gauche du portable sinon tu te brulais ! (c'est quand même dérangeant pour taper).

Pour la question des cartes graphiques, bien que les drivers nvidia soient mieux faits, les cartes ATI consommaient moins. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est aujourd'hui.

----------

## Gijomo

Merci pour vos commentaires.

Finallement je l'ai acheté ce matin. En fait j'y suis retourné avec un LiveCD de Knoppix (que j'ai laissé au vendeur, pour les futurs clients cherchant un ordi qui marche sous linux) est la plupart du matériel était trouvé. Le DD (Fujitsu MHT2060AT) et le graveur DVD (GCA-4080N de je ne sais pas qui) supporte le DMA, la carte son marche, les carte réseau, wifi (intel pro/wireless 2200 b6), pcmcia et firewire sont reconnus, l'usb aussi, le touchpad fonctionne (mais de toute façon je rajouterai une souris). Donc je pense que tout vas bien.

D'après ce que j'ai lu sur des modèles proches, il n'y a pas de problèmes mise à part le conflit 3d/suspend, le lecteur 4 en 1 (mais j'en ai pas l'utilité) et peut-être le modem interne (mais c'est pareille, de toute façon je ne pense pas en avoir besoin et ça doit être pareil pour tous les modems intégrés).

Si vous pensez qu'il y a un truc où je me suis trompé (où bien que j'ai oublié de vérifier) vous pouvez toujours me le signaler aujourd'hui, je ne l'ai pas encore déballé donc je pourrais facilement me faire rembourser.

Pour la CG, j'ai pas de regrets, les differentes boutiques où j'ai été ne proposé que ça (ou du pire ou du bien plus chere, j'ai eu le portable pour 1099 euros).  Et puis je ne suis pas un grand joueur. A part pour les jeux (ou pour la création 3D), ça sert à quoi l'accélération graphique ?

Il n'est pas possible de monter les modules de la carte graphique seulement quand on veut jouer, puis repasser en mode "normal" (ie non proprio) ensuite ?

Pour le processeur, malheureusement je ne pouvait pas attendre, il me fallait le portable pour dans trois semaines, le temps de tout configurer... il me le fallait encore plus vite !

Sinon, une dernière question sur le mode suspend. Si j'ai bien compris ça permet de stopper l'ordianteur (par exemple quand les batteries sont à plats) sont terminer les programmes (par exemple en pleine compilation d'une mise à jours d'Ooo) qui reprendront exactement là ou ils ont été suspendu. Mais qu'en est il de la sécurité ? Est-ce que je dois me relogguer quand même avant de reprendre ma session ou est-ce que je reviens direct dessus (ce qui pose des problèmes de sécurité).

Bon ce n'est qu'un début, continuons l'install' ! Quoique je vais peut-être profiter d'avoir windows pour jouer à Myst IV avant ...

----------

## anigel

 :Shocked:  C'est une devinette ce post ?

Donc... Ton portable, c'est un portable de marque [...], modèle [...], avec une carte vidéo [...].

Allez, je me lance... Au pif, je dirais Acer / ? / Intel 855 GME. J'ai bon ?

Plus sérieusement... Tu as pris celui que tu évoquais au début ? Le Fujitsu ?

----------

## Gijomo

Oui, c'est bien celui que j'évoquais au début, le Fujitsu AMilo M1424-72503.

----------

## blasserre

 *Gijomo wrote:*   

> Si vous pensez qu'il y a un truc où je me suis trompé (où bien que j'ai oublié de vérifier) vous pouvez toujours me le signaler aujourd'hui, je ne l'ai pas encore déballé donc je pourrais facilement me faire rembourser.

 

Brooo claquer 1099  et attendre le lendemain pour déballer son jouet...

il est fou !!! c'est pas humain

----------

## Gijomo

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> Brooo claquer 1099 � et attendre le lendemain pour déballer son jouet...
> 
> il est fou !!! c'est pas humain

 

Ben là je suis au boulot  :Sad:  , ce soir j'ai une réunion d'une association qui va se terminer tard, demain reboulot  :Sad:  , donc en effet je ne le déballerais pas, par manques de temps, avant demain soir !

----------

## tetienne

1099  je trouve ça un peu cher. Après ça dépend les délais que tu t'accordes si jamais tu avais commandé par le net etc etc...

Un truc pas con à vérifier aussi quand on achète un portable, c'est le nombre de slots occupés par les barettes mémoires. Bien souvent les bas de gamme ont 2*256 MB, si bien que si tu veux upgrader, t'es obligé de jeter une barette... C'est l'avantage des IBM, Dell ou le smodèles disponibles sur keynux.com. Les 3/4 du temps (tout le temps), les vendeurs en magasin sont infoutus de te renseigner.

Il faut voir aussi la génération du Pentium-M. Je ne sais plus si le 1.6 Ghz a existé en Banias (1ère génération avec 1 MB de cache). Enfin c'est encore un renseignement que les vendeurs sont pas capables de donner... C'est le problème quand on achète en magasin, y'a souvent un train de retard. Ils finissent d'écouler leurs banias alors que les dothan sont en vente depuis juillet.

----------

## Gijomo

 *tetienne wrote:*   

> 1099 � je trouve ça un peu cher.

 

C'est le moins chère que j'ai trouvé  :Sad:  ... sinon, ça passait tout de suite à du moins puissant (style 256 Mo de RAM + 64 Mo partagé pour la CG, contre 512 et 128 dédiés).

J'ai un regardé sur le net (en suivant les différents conseils) et en général, la config équivalente tournait autour de 1200/1400 euros.

Pour le centrino, c'est marqué 2 Mo de cache.

----------

## loopx

Salut, 

Si tu cherche un portable rapide et pas chère, je te conseil le notebook d'AOpen... J'ai eu le mien pour 1600 euro il y a 3 mois : 

1024 mo

2 ghz Dothan (centrino 2 avec 2mo de cache)

80 go de dur

ATI 9700 128 mo

ecran 4/3 1400x1050 (verifiela resolution pour eviter les mauvaises surprises)

graveur 8x (avec double couche)

3x USB2.0, 1xFireWire

Tu pourras choisir la config que tu veux...

Mais faudra faire gaff avec car il n'a pas l'air des plus solide...

Personnellement, il est vrai que NVidia c'est mieux... Mais depuis que je suis sur gentoo, ma graphique marche nikel (3D) et le bi écran aussi... Pas encore essayé la sortie tv...

Quand je fais un glxgears, j'ai 2300 frame secondes (et c'est la que j'ai mal au coeurs face au NVidia qui déchirre à ce test).... Sinon, half life (le 1 avec cedega) émulé fonctionne très bien...

Juste le boutton hardware du wireless qui ne fonctionne pas encore...

----------

## tfh

Je recommende pas du tout HP ni HPCompaq d'ailleurs, gentoo mange les pc portables HP au petit matin : 

Un hp omnibook xe4100 parti 6 fois en SAV en 22mois (15 jours a chaque fois le sav). Heureusement que j'ai le support entreprise : UPS viennent le chercher chez moi gratos et le ramene une fois repare. 

Il me l'ont changer (ete 2004) pour :

Un hp-compaq omnibook nc8000 qui lui est deja parti 2x en sav. 

C'est ptet de la mal chance, enfin bon ca aidera ptet qqun. 

Enfin, je ne mettrai plus de gentoo sur un laptop sans serveur distcc sous la main. La compilation reguliere ca utilise le materiel à fond et j'ai l'impression que les portables supportent moins ce "stress" (anglicisme)  :

- cpu 100% regulierement et de facon prolonge.

- acces dd en continu pendant la compil. 

Enfin voila mon experience cote laptop sous gentoo.

----------

## LostControl

Salut,

 *tfh wrote:*   

> Je recommende pas du tout HP ni HPCompaq d'ailleurs, gentoo mange les pc portables HP au petit matin

 

J'ai justement un HP Compaq nx7000. Et bien, je recommande ce portable à tout le monde. Mon frère a quasiment exactement le même et aussi 100% Linux (Gentoo en l'occurence). Jamais aucun problème. Tu n'as vraiment pas dû avoir de chance  :Sad:  Ca fait 1 1/2 an que je l'ai. Et j'aime mieux de dire qu'il en compile de l'affaire mon laptop  :Very Happy: 

A part la carte ATI Radeon 9200 qui n'a pas un super support sous Linux, ce laptop est pleinement fonctionnel !

Et en plus il est tellement plus beau qu'un Dell  :Cool: 

A+

----------

## Longfield

juste encore un petit conseil : choisis un portable dont le constructeur va bien respecter les normes ACPI : parce que sinon tu seras dans le même cas que moi : j'ai tout qui marche nickel, sauf la batterie qui ne me permet pas de voir son état à cause d'un compilateur Microsoft pas à la norme 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-122145-highlight-acpi+battery.html

Si j'avais su, j'aurais pas choisi ce portable ... mais bon vu que tout le reste, c'est pas si grave, m'enfin le pc qui s'éteint parce qu'on n'a plus de batterie sans avoir vu le moindre message, c'est très énervant !

----------

## sireyessire

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> juste encore un petit conseil : choisis un portable dont le constructeur va bien respecter les normes ACPI : parce que sinon tu seras dans le même cas que moi : j'ai tout qui marche nickel, sauf la batterie qui ne me permet pas de voir son état à cause d'un compilateur Microsoft pas à la norme 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-122145-highlight-acpi+battery.html
> 
> Si j'avais su, j'aurais pas choisi ce portable ... mais bon vu que tout le reste, c'est pas si grave, m'enfin le pc qui s'éteint parce qu'on n'a plus de batterie sans avoir vu le moindre message, c'est très énervant !

 

tu as pas essayé de recompiler ta table DSDT?

----------

## ablyes

Je suis d'accord avec tfh. Plus de gentoo sur un laptop.

J'ai pas eu la chance d'avoir une SAV aussi efficase, et la fnac l'a fgardé un mois parceque le DD a claqué.

A chaque fois que je compilais les ventillos etaient à fond, et ça fait peur quand tu compiles pendant un demi journée openoffice ou gnome !

----------

## bobbix

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> Je suis d'accord avec tfh. Plus de gentoo sur un laptop.
> 
> J'ai pas eu la chance d'avoir une SAV aussi efficase, et la fnac l'a fgardé un mois parceque le DD a claqué.
> 
> A chaque fois que je compilais les ventillos etaient à fond, et ça fait peur quand tu compiles pendant un demi journée openoffice ou gnome !

 

Je ne suis pas d'accord. A part à l'installation, je ne compile plus tant que ca. Bien sûr, je ne recompile pas Xorg à chaque nouvelle version (ce que je ne fais pas non plus sur mon fixe). Je compile uniquement si de nouvelles fonctionnalités m'intéressent. Quoiqu'il en soit, pour un portable, il faut choisir le SAV principalement. Toutes les personnes que je connais ont eu un problème avec leur portable, quelque soit la marque.

[off]

De plus, openoffice, avec la version 2.0, je ne trouve plus l'intérêt de le compiler : intégration gnome ok, vf, gestion de la variable LINGUAS. Et les stats montrent qu'il est très rare que la compilation personnelle améliore réellement les performances...

[/off]

Bobbix

----------

## sireyessire

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> Je suis d'accord avec tfh. Plus de gentoo sur un laptop.
> 
> J'ai pas eu la chance d'avoir une SAV aussi efficase, et la fnac l'a fgardé un mois parceque le DD a claqué.
> 
> A chaque fois que je compilais les ventillos etaient à fond, et ça fait peur quand tu compiles pendant un demi journée openoffice ou gnome !

 

ben écoute non, moi c'est gentoo everywhere.

je recompile assez souvent en plus mais bon le oo sont en binaires (depuis des problèmes à répétition avec le ximian et java) et j'utilise pas gnome/kde..

donc les plus grosses compiles sont firefox/thunderbird et bon 1h ça va faut pas déconner non plus

----------

## anigel

Dans ce cas, pourquoi utiliser Gentoo ?

Je ne suis pas un accroc de la perf.. depuis l'avènement des machines à x Ghz, la course au pouillème de seconde gagné a nettement perdu de son intérêt, non ? En revanche, pouvoir me compiler mon emacs sans le support GTK, qui ne sert à rien, et qui alourdit considérablement la bête (qui n'a pas vraiment besoin de ça  :Laughing:  ), là ça m'intéresse !

De plus, sur les portables, qui sont à la pointe de la technologie, recompiler peut vite devenir une nécessité (support ACPI en constante évolution, pour ne citer que l'exemple fourni plus haut).

Mais comme je l'ai déjà dit : pour que ton portable te ménage, ménages ton portable. distrib pré-compilée, pourquoi pas ?

----------

## bobbix

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Dans ce cas, pourquoi utiliser Gentoo ?
> 
> Je ne suis pas un accroc de la perf.. depuis l'avènement des machines à x Ghz, la course au pouillème de seconde gagné a nettement perdu de son intérêt, non ? En revanche, pouvoir me compiler mon emacs sans le support GTK, qui ne sert à rien, et qui alourdit considérablement la bête (qui n'a pas vraiment besoin de ça  ), là ça m'intéresse !
> 
> De plus, sur les portables, qui sont à la pointe de la technologie, recompiler peut vite devenir une nécessité (support ACPI en constante évolution, pour ne citer que l'exemple fourni plus haut).
> ...

 

pourquoi Gentoo ? surtout pour portage : rapidité de mise en jour des ebuilds, quantité de logiciels et la réactivité de la communauté. Honnêtement, si le seul avantage de gentoo serait la compilation, je changerais de distrib (debian par exemple).

Bobbix

----------

## Longfield

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Longfield wrote:*   juste encore un petit conseil : choisis un portable dont le constructeur va bien respecter les normes ACPI : parce que sinon tu seras dans le même cas que moi : j'ai tout qui marche nickel, sauf la batterie qui ne me permet pas de voir son état à cause d'un compilateur Microsoft pas à la norme 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-122145-highlight-acpi+battery.html
> 
> Si j'avais su, j'aurais pas choisi ce portable ... mais bon vu que tout le reste, c'est pas si grave, m'enfin le pc qui s'éteint parce qu'on n'a plus de batterie sans avoir vu le moindre message, c'est très énervant ! 
> ...

 

nan pas le temps : j'ai trop de projets pour les cours et en dehors des cours en route ces temps (et depuis l'apparition du phénomène, car jusqu'aux noyaux 2.6.8 ça marchait nickel) pour pouvoir perdre du temps et risque de foutre en l'air mon install avec ça ...

Mais c'est au programme pour les prochaines vacances ça c'est clair !

----------

## tetienne

1. HP a certains excellents portables. Dire que c'est nul en testant 1 modèle parmis des duzaines est un peu poussé.

2. les problèmes de chauffe n'arrivent pas quand on choisit un portable digne de ce nom. D'ailleurs je compile absolument tout sur le mien, et plutôt deux fois qu'une vu que j'essaie gcc-4 dessus, ça ne pose strictement aucun problème.

----------

